# Lighting 55 gal Mbuna Tank



## aspensandoaks (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello, I'm new here and just like to say thank you for your time before I begin.

I've been searching the internet and come down to two basic lighting options that I can't decide on.

The first is a retrofit kit comprised of:
2x55 watt compact fluorescent (I would probably use 4pin 2g11 socket 5600k 55W x2 ?)
This would apparently fit into my current hood and be ~$70.
Providing 110 watts

And the second option:
2xCoralife Freshwater Aqualight Single Linear Strip Compact Fluorescent Fixture
2x65 watt compact fluorescent (comes with 6700k 65w bulbs)
This would have to be mounted on top and be ~$120
Providing 130 watts

I guess I'm looking for any input on which way to go

*I'm looking at keeping anubias and java fern


Thanks, Don


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, for those two plants, you barely need any lighting at all. Anubias and Java fern are both ridiculously hardy and have extremely low lighting demands. Either option would easily be sufficient, and you could probably go with even less and be fine.


----------



## aspensandoaks (Dec 16, 2010)

My major concerns would be to provide adequate light to out grow any nibbles put into the plants.

Another concern would be if I had to put a fan or some type for the retrofit kit

With the second option i'd have to make an acrylic top so the top isn't open right? (i have an 8 week kitten whos gotten an eye out for my tank)

Thanks for your opinion and quick response!

Another aspect, if further down the line would it be beneficial to have the higher lighting or would it be too low to start the "next level" of plants so to speak


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

if you anchor them in you shouldnt really have any problems with the cichlids. Try some criniums too!!!


----------

